# Growth ring or something to worry about?



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey
My other tortoise trevor has had a slight movement on his shell and I'm so worried it's something to be concerned over?


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

Are you saying there is a little "give" when you press down? Is it the "belly side" or the top?


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

No give at all and it's the top of his shell. Closest piece to his head


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

I've zoomed in a little @Pearly


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't think I get it... this is probably THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SHELL I'VE EVER SEEN!!! What is your worry again? Could you try to explain like to a 6 yr old? I think this shell is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

I just enlarged the picture, are you talking about that small "gap" between the scutes?


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes the small gap at the front between a scute.. I am super worried. It is not loose or any give and the breeder I got him from said it was a growth ring... is that a bad thing? Is he wrong? Lol ..


Ah thank you. That's so lovely. I have tried my hardest to look after both of my hermans but I am a worrier!!


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

This is my other tortoise. But he is slightly pymraiding as I think I may have been over feeding him slightly so I'm reducing it down ..


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

Hayleylouise91 said:


> Yes the small gap at the front between a scute.. I am super worried. It is not loose or any give and the breeder I got him from said it was a growth ring... is that a bad thing? Is he wrong? Lol ..
> 
> 
> Ah thank you. That's so lovely. I have tried my hardest to look after both of my hermans but I am a worrier!!


Nothing wrong with "being a worrier" and questioning yourself when you are a novice at something. That's what leads us to developing strong solid skills and expertise over time. I like "the worriers" a lot more than the "know it all's" those tend to not learn much at all due to being closed minded. That "gap" is just the way his shell is growing. The future growth will be smoother once you get the humidity figured out. No worries!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 28, 2017)

It actually looks like that scute is possibly peeling up. The other tort is slightly pyramiding and that has nothing to do with over feeding. It has to do with raising it in a dry environment


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

Hayleylouise91 said:


> This is my other tortoise. But he is slightly pymraiding as I think I may have been over feeding him slightly so I'm reducing it down ..


Your torts are absolutely STUNNING!!!! This amt. of pyramiding is NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT, so please don't and don't put your torts on diet! They are still growing and needing their nutrition and calories for building up their mass and growth. Again as stated before, i feed mine enough for them to walk away from their food with some left over. If they clean the plate in one sitting, I add more. Mine are 22 months old (almost 2 yrs). Just think : youngster tort is much like youngster human child, they go through growth spurts and need lots of food during those time. Let your torts tell you WHEN they need more and be sure they get enough of good quality healthy food. So far they both look BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> It actually looks like that scute is possibly peeling up. The other tort is slightly pyramiding and that has nothing to do with over feeding. It has to do with raising it in a dry environment


"Peeling up"? Could you please explain? I would like to know more


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> It actually looks like that scute is possibly peeling up. The other tort is slightly pyramiding and that has nothing to do with over feeding. It has to do with raising it in a dry environment





What would of caused that and how can I get it fixed or stop it??


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Your torts are absolutely STUNNING!!!! This amt. of pyramiding is NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT, so please don't and don't put your torts on diet! They are still growing and needing their nutrition and calories for building up their mass and growth. Again as stated before, i feed mine enough for them to walk away from their food with some left over. If they clean the plate in one sitting, I add more. Mine are 22 months old (almost 2 yrs). Just think : youngster tort is much like youngster human child, they go through growth spurts and need lots of food during those time. Let your torts tell you WHEN they need more and be sure they get enough of good quality healthy food. So far they both look BEAUTIFUL




Yeah I really need to increase the humidity and maintain it. They are in the viv all day as we are at work and we don't have a garden at the moment.. then when I get home from work they are both out running around the house and they fall asleep on the sofa or in the lounge somewhere. 

They are the best little things I have ever had anf I adore them dearly. I just want to make sure I look after them as well as possible. They have the best Character!!


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> It actually looks like that scute is possibly peeling up. The other tort is slightly pyramiding and that has nothing to do with over feeding. It has to do with raising it in a dry environment




The scute doesn't move when I touch it or anything.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 28, 2017)

does your finger catch on it when you slide across it? It could just be the camera angle that makes it look that way to me. I've seen some do this when they get to close to the light or heat source


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> does your finger catch on it when you slide across it? It could just be the camera angle that makes it look that way to me. I've seen some do this when they get to close to the light or heat source



Yeah it's slightly raised up but it's not loose or wobbly or moving .. it's like it's just stuck there ...


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hayleylouise91 said:


> Yeah it's slightly raised up but it's not loose or wobbly or moving .. it's like it's just stuck there ...


How close are the lights or heat source?


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Mar 28, 2017)

His tunnel is directly underneath the bulb so maybe as he sleeps under the tunnel it's affected it.
And I suppose as he is getting bigger he is closer to it. 

It just hangs down in the viv.

Can I stop it getting worse? 

Also. Sorry.. is it just mainly down to the type of substrate that helps with humidity??


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 28, 2017)

If you can post a picture if the enclosure, I'm sure plenty of us can help with ideas how to help you with humidity.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 28, 2017)

as far as the scute goes, I sent a message to Yvonne to see what her thoughts are.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 28, 2017)

Hayleylouise91 said:


> His tunnel is directly underneath the bulb so maybe as he sleeps under the tunnel it's affected it.
> And I suppose as he is getting bigger he is closer to it.
> 
> It just hangs down in the viv.
> ...


I think the question was to clarify the distance between the heat source and the carapace, if too close, there maybe burning issues. As for the humidity and substrate, yes, substrate is what helps keeping humidity consistently up in your viv. Many members here use coco coir or orchid bark as those hold the humidity. Some (myself included) establish biosubstrate which over time starts living life of it's own and acts as "biofilter" inside your viv'a micro eco system which was my goal when choosing that route. You know, it's kinda like a filter or substrate in cycled fish tank, it contains the beneficial bacteria that you want in there


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2017)

If I saw the picture and didn't read any explanation, I would have thought the scute was lifting (a bad thing). However, after reading what has been said - it doesn't move and is stuck - I'm just going with "that's just the way it grows." I really don't think there's anything to worry about, but if it ever starts to feel loose, then you can start to worry.


----------

